# wpa_gui /Could not get status from wpa_supplicant [solved]

## Mgiese

hi there, i just wonder why wpa_gui is unnable to get status of wpa_supplicant although i am connected over wpa_supplicant right now ?? thx a lot

----------

## Mgiese

this is a userrights problem... when running wpa_gui as root, everything works fine.

in which group has the user to be to use /devices ?? or is there a differrent solution ? thx a lot

----------

## taskara

I think this might be becaue wpa_supplicant is already running as root, so therefore your user can't connect to it. Maybe just sudo wpa_gui? Use kdesu if using KDE or the GNOME one if you're using GNOME, or you can edit your /etc/sudoers file and tell it to keep display then it should work from console with just sudo.

Just a thought.

-c

----------

## madisonicus

Make sure that in your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf you have specified a ctrl_interface_group which your user is a member of.  For instance, if you want everyone in group 1010 to be able to use wpa_supplicant then you should put ctrl_interface_group=1010 into your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file.  Mine is set so that anyone in wheel will be able to use it.

Also, if you want to be able to update the conf via wpa_gui then you'll need to add update_config=1 to the file.

All this and more is in the manual for wpa_supplicant.conf though, so maybe you'd be best served by perusing it.

HTH,

m

----------

## OPelerin

Very useful thread. I had the same issue and now I can enjoy wpa_guy as well. Thanks for the explanation

----------

## Mgiese

i went for wi-cd instead of the wpa_supplicant gui. much easier to handle ...

----------

